# newby needs help with evader bx



## ackley1179 (May 22, 2006)

hows it goin , i just purchased a new motor, charger,battery, and 18 tooth pinion .when i installed the motor [peak racing 21tby2 ] the pinion gear wouldnt match up with my spur the pinion is a 48 pitch 18 tooth ,what have i done wrong ,Well besides shimming the motor and runnin it any way,anyone have a sugestion? please And when you pull the trigger on the control thats ?forward? sorry about all the questions ive been digging through all the archives and learned alot ,But some answers are harder to find then others :freak: :wave:


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

How many teeth is the spur? Someone might have a 64 pitch gear on it or it is chewed up.

Yes pulling the trigger is forward.

I would do searches for pinion or gear mesh that can help you out. With out more details or even a pic it is hard to tell. If you goto tower hobbies our your hobby store by you can see what a spur gear should look like - just making shots in the dark in what the problems are.

Lots of people on the board here that can also help. Just be patient.

mc


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

It could be that the motor is hitting the trans and needs a bigger spur gear (if the pitch is correct)


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i have an evader st, which is close, but its a good buggy. like they said it might be the pitch. look on towerhobbies.com for the stock part to find the gear pitch. also i was just curious , what controller and esc are you using? if you neede new ones i have a few cheap good sugestions :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ackley1179 (May 22, 2006)

i looked at tower hobys and they said that the origional spur was an 81 tooth 48 pitch gear, I showed the guy at the hobby shop and he said the spur was ok but could be replaced,He didnt have one ,joy!and im using the stock sprint esc and a dura max rx 100 controler


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

In case your hobbyshop owner doesn't know, any Associated Electronics or Kimbrough spur gear designed for oval/roadcourse type cars (pancars) will work with the Evader cars so it doesn't have to be a Duratrax "specific" spur gear. As a matter of fact I'd switch to AE or Kimbrough just for the fact they are more readily found.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

ackley1179 said:


> the pinion gear wouldnt match up with my spur


What do you mean by this?

Are the teeth not reaching far enough into each other or is the mesh or pitch not the same? Or could they be misaligned ?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

are you sure your mesh isnt too tight id also change the esc im running a novak xrs, with a 15t fireball, which by the way is a crazy fast setup!, also take one of the heat sinks off your old esc if you get a new one, and ca it to your motor plate, it helps the motor run cooler! also change the servo, the stock sucks!!!!! oh and a good idea would be to change the tires to proline street tires. also if in the near future you find yourself rich get a new controller, youll be better off, hope this helps and good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

whoa ur birth day is one day sooner than mine, nov. 19!!!!!!!


----------



## ackley1179 (May 22, 2006)

when the motor i set in and i try to tighten the screws the teeth do not come close enough together


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

take the screws out and mount them in the other holes in the motor - there should be 2 sets of holes.

That or your pinions is to small.

mc


----------



## ackley1179 (May 22, 2006)

i tried both holes not the solution ,now ive gotta get a new a arm i just hit a stop sign full bore ,so stupid man oh man first broken part by me


----------



## ackley1179 (May 22, 2006)

may be the pinion is to small stock is 21 im running an 18 would that be it? car goes ok like so but i want it right not cheesed,got it shimmed with a piece of paper, Works for now the car runs pretty fast ,but i dont have anything to campare to since this is my first real r.c car ya no what i mean


----------

